# What deals are you looking for or would like?



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Looking forward to having a good look at Auto Finesse stand this year and as I wasn't converted to them at the time , but acouple of purchases from last year have made me change to them. 

Im mainly looking for - 

Any new products 

Valet pro brushes ( how many you got in collection? ) ive brought a pack of 100 cable ties :thumb:

More towels and more towels


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

Im looking at buying a rotary ,pads,polishes ect plus lots of other bits :thumb:


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

I want a DAS 6 Pro with plates, pads and polishes.


----------



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

pd8 if possible

thomas


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Some GTechniq I think


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm only after another pot of supernatural hybrid


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Short1e said:


> Some GTechniq I think


+1.....

I'm coming with 2/3 chums, who, having seen my Gtechniq coated e250, are slowly being converted....


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd like some Gtechniq c2v3 and some Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer. I'm skint for any more though.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm after some zaino tyre shine


----------



## fisko53 (Jun 30, 2012)

A woolly mammoth and some 303 aerospace protectant and erm anything else that catches my eye ... mmmmmm just thought.... id like some of the swirl police to take home..cana cana cana awww pleeeeese ok just 1 then


----------



## typerdan (Apr 11, 2011)

im after AF tough coat and And illusion, possibly a DAS-6 pro, lake country constant pressure pads and would like to try Gtechniq C1+

Definately going to be an expensive day out!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Looking at the LHR21ES...if I can get a good deal on it.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

G-Tech, crate of Wet Glaze,a lake full of Amigo and a barrel of Reload.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Drying towels, Serious Performance excellent mf's, FK#425 & sp Show detailer. 30 Minutes with the 'Swirl Police' would be nice too. lol


----------



## badman gee (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd like and excellent deal on a rotary polisher, flex or festool.

Would like a demo on both. And a go!

Need to compare to the da I have.


----------



## badman gee (Jun 22, 2011)

What's the best price people have seen the festool and flex rotary for?

Just so I have a guide to go on.

Many thanks 

Mark


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

possibly looking to buy a paint depth gauge. any traders on here?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Much better prices this year, and sellers were more than happy to do deals this year round


----------

